# Black morels



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Just shy of 400 between me and my brother up north friday and saturday ..had to put on the miles to get these 11hrs straight on.friday 9 hrs on Saturday ..all pretty fresh for this late in the year ...ps this will go down as my worst season ever ..i think i might be done .started back on april 3rd been hittin hard ever since ..as forest gump said .im tired think ill go home now ..good luck too the rest of ya that are still hard at it


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Lately we've had a lot of bad years for blacks. But the yellows have been great. A few years back, everyone said it was worst year ever for blacks. It was my best year for yellows in a long time. I was finding them when I was not even looking. Several times I went somewhere and seen an interesting tree from the parking lot. Walked over to it and filled my bag. 

Maybe you should start looking for yellows.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

DanSS26 said:


> Lately we've had a lot of bad years for blacks. But the yellows have been great. A few years back, everyone said it was worst year ever for blacks. It was my best year for yellows in a long time. I was finding them when I was not even looking. Several times I went somewhere and seen an interesting tree from the parking lot. Walked over to it and filled my bag.
> 
> Maybe you should start looking for yellows.


Ive thought of switching to.them .but man i love the black morels the best ..the yellows are so easy to find in some of our spots .but ive usually put in so many hrs and miles by mothers day that im over it usually end the season with ogm with a mixed bag the end of the blacks and beginning of the yellows ...


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

esgowen said:


> Ive thought of switching to.them .but man i love the black morels the best ..the yellows are so easy to find in some of our spots .but ive usually put in so many hrs and miles by mothers day that im over it usually end the season with ogm with a mixed bag the end of the blacks and beginning of the yellows ...


Theres NO comparison between the flavor of the Black vs Common. Blacks are superior.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

koby said:


> Theres NO comparison between the flavor of the Black vs Common. Blacks are superior.


For years we only found yellows, as blacks do not grow in the area we live. We went to northern Michigan and picked blacks. Everyone in our group were disappointed in the flavor of the blacks. We had always heard they were better. They were good, but had a mild morel taste compared to the bolder taste of yellows.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

DanSS26 said:


> For years we only found yellows, as blacks do not grow in the area we live. We went to northern Michigan and picked blacks. Everyone in our group were disappointed in the flavor of the blacks. We had always heard they were better. They were good, but had a mild morel taste compared to the bolder taste of yellows.


Everyone has an op. but I'd much rather find the big heavy yellows than the blacks. it don't take near as many to fill the bag!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Found my first blacks Sunday while clearing my road. There were two, both about 1.25 inches high. Paid a lot of attention to likely area after that and found only one loose cap that was even smaller. It has finally warmed up so maybe later this week there may be some more. FM


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Heading north for day tomorrow and glad to see you found blacks as that was woods i will hit first.Pretty late year for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Found our first whites today Cadillac area.
Our black spots stunk


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Found our first whites today Cadillac area.
> Our black spots stunk


 did Cadillac area get a bunch of rain this past week?


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

DanSS26 said:


> For years we only found yellows, as blacks do not grow in the area we live. We went to northern Michigan and picked blacks. Everyone in our group were disappointed in the flavor of the blacks. We had always heard they were better. They were good, but had a mild morel taste compared to the bolder taste of yellows.


you gotta be cooking them wrong. LOL.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

koby said:


> you gotta be cooking them wrong. LOL.


Some people have different tastes. I find the whites meatier, shrink less, and do not preserve as well. That said I'll eat the crap out of them fresh! But they are not as flavorful. I bet some of these people soak *their blacks* and add salt, basically removing much of their flavor.

It's like esg said, after a normal picking season of blacks, a couple hundred of whites is enough for me. But sadly, the blacks are becoming more scarce as they cut the older growth woods everywhere.

The demise of the ash forests from the Chinese ash borer isn't helping matters, nor is this early onset of warmth followed by roller coaster weather patterns that have them starting too early then the cold WX returns and then it repeats a few times. I guess I never knew how good we had it!

_*EDIT*_


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

We have never soaked our morels. They become more flavorful after they turn yellow. When they are still white or grey, they have a mild flavor.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

This is my 3rd morel season and the first season I have not started my dehydrator for the extra blacks. Lousy season in my area also guys. Always have a minimum of 6 dried qts. for later use. Not alot compared to the veteran pickers but enough for me and the wife. I have a qt and a half dried from last season still..but dang. Would really like to experience the hey days I here about, some day maybe.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

DanSS26 said:


> We have never soaked our morels. They become more flavorful after they turn yellow. When they are still white or grey, they have a mild flavor.


Righto! I was thinking that may be why people don't like their black morels, so I edited it to reflect that assertion.


----------

